# Current Job



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Seeing as how I never post photos of my work, I decided to bring the camera with me today. 

The first photo is obviously of the exterior. This builder is into super energy efficient structures, and generally likes to create houses with rustic details.

The second photo is of the stairwell, and that's what I started on first thing this morning. Six rows of rock total, and for the last piece I had to cantilever my plank off the end of ladder to get up to the 12' peak from the second floor. I ended up using 4" framing screws to mount a board to the door frame, then screwed another one above the plank to keep it from lifting when I went out on the end. Safety first! The ceiling is pre-finished reclaimed T&G from a mill, so to keep from having to flat-tape there can't be any gaps bigger than between an 1/8th and a 1/16th....I've been shooting for no more than a 1/16th with pretty good success.

Third photo is of the loft-type wall, total height 21'. I had to hang this by myself off 3 stages , again, 1/16th or less around all timbers.:thumbsup:

Fourth picture....I made a mistake ....so far it's the only one, I two-inched it:furious:

Last picture, around every beam/post on the exterior there is 1-2 inches of OSB screwed to the backside of the timber. I have to butt up to the OSB, and I told the builder he needs to prime it all so the mud will adhere. I'm a little sketched out about this detail. The black stuff is acoustic sealant, and all perimeters on the exterior walls as well as tie in walls need to be sealed to stop air penetration. This place is as tight as a drum....a little tiny fire in the fireplace keeps the place super toasty.

I'll post more when I get to doing the taping.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Seeing as how I never post photos of my work, I decided to bring the camera with me today.
> 
> The first photo is obviously of the exterior. This builder is into super energy efficient structures, and generally likes to create houses with rustic details.
> 
> ...


 Looks good. I would love to have a pad like that


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I notice you call your mistakes a oops, I call mine a 2bjr, thats what hired hands are good for:whistling2:

So do you think you will be using m**h tape, or paper taper when you start taping

Waiting for the pics:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Those screw heads are clean ..what gun do you use? I really like how you floated the floor joist on the stairway wall..


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> Looks good. I would love to have a pad like that


You're not too far away, I'm sure he'd build you one  Wait, why am I doing the referral? We both know who'd be doing the drywall on YOUR house :whistling2:





2buckcanuck said:


> I notice you call your mistakes a oops, I call mine a 2bjr, thats what hired hands are good for:whistling2:
> 
> So do you think you will be using m**h tape, or paper taper when you start taping
> 
> Waiting for the pics:thumbup:


I will be using a mix of the two, as I usually do. The high areas are probably going to get glass, hot mud with adhesive, and then a top coat all at once. Then I only have to set up for them twice....once for tape/top/skim, once for very light sand and hand texture. I may have to climb down and burn hot mud elsewhere and then climb back up again to skim a little while later, but it sure beats the time drain of multiple set-ups....all angles will get paper, and I might even break out the fiba-fuse on this one in a couple of weird places.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> Those screw heads are clean ..what gun do you use? I really like how you floated the floor joist on the stairway wall..


I use a Milwaukee 2500 rpm...and everyone who tries it says "WOW, that is a nice gun....and quiet too!"

As for floating the stair rim, I didn't really have to because the walls are balloon framed, although I thought I would span it somewhat because there is blocking in there for the baseboards on the other side of the wall. I usually will put the rim smack dab in the middle of the sheet if it doesn't cause problems elsewhere to do so. Thanks!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> This builder is into super energy efficient structures, and generally likes to create houses with rustic details.


What kind of energy savers does this place have SlimP ?

Nice place !


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> What kind of energy savers does this place have SlimP ?
> 
> Nice place !


SIPS panel roof system, ICF foundation, balloon framed off-set double wall system (to prevent thermal bridging) to accommodate nearly ten inches of uninterrupted blown in cellulose insulation from top of foundation to roof (which remember, is 21 ft. tall on the interior), high efficiency wood-burning unit in the basement, and solar power. I'm sure I'm forgetting something.....oh yeah, not to mention an airtight drywall assembly, as well as gobs of the same draft prevention material being used throughout the build process.

I've done some carpentry work for this builder before...I have to say, I love his work and really enjoy working with him:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm going to finish up the texture on this job today, and spend tomorrow cleaning up and grooming the texture. I took this photo with my mobile, so it's not-so-hot, but I think I'll bring the real camera tomorrow.

This texture seems to be the latest rage in my circles....maybe I should stop offering it in the samples :laughing: However, maybe it's a good thing that I don't know anyone else who does it quite this way :whistling2: I call it "rustic"...


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, I brought the real camera today, but since I was asked to leave the masking up for the painter, and there are a lot of areas that don't have rock due to wood going in, it just didn't look good enough to even take any pictures. When I go up to finish the basement I'll shoot some good photos with paint on and hopefully a bunch of the finish work done....the place is going to look sweet....

Thanks for paying attention


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> I'm going to finish up the texture on this job today, and spend tomorrow cleaning up and grooming the texture. I took this photo with my mobile, so it's not-so-hot, but I think I'll bring the real camera tomorrow.
> 
> This texture seems to be the latest rage in my circles....maybe I should stop offering it in the samples :laughing: However, maybe it's a good thing that I don't know anyone else who does it quite this way :whistling2: I call it "rustic"...


 I would guess a large pool trowel


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Well, I brought the real camera today, but since I was asked to leave the masking up for the painter, and there are a lot of areas that don't have rock due to wood going in, it just didn't look good enough to even take any pictures. When I go up to finish the basement I'll shoot some good photos with paint on and hopefully a bunch of the finish work done....the place is going to look sweet....
> 
> Thanks for paying attention


I want to see your finish work before paint ........... Chicken:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> I would guess a large pool trowel


I apply it with a 14" Marshalltown X-tra Lite stainless, and after a couple of hawks worth go back over it with an 11" plaster burnishing trowel (highly polished with beveled edges and slightly rounded corners). However, the real trick is the "special" additive to the texture mud....makes it kind of gritty. For this particular job, grooming included a new angled sponge run through the very angles for clean cut lines for the painter (lots of accent walls and cut work around the timbers) and running a trowel over the grit to tone it down a little. There's a lot of activity in the texture, but it's all pretty subtle....gentle lap marks, trowel swirl, grit, and cat's eyes.




moore said:


> I want to see your finish work before paint ........... Chicken:whistling2:


By the time I felt like I had time to take pictures it was all textured. I had to finish today, and since it's an hour from home I've been working really long days. I'm not afraid of you guys:whistling2:

However, I did think about what y'all would think of my work....especially the 20" seams where the high shoulders met with the gasketed outlets

I was more thinking that for my portfolio, pictures would be a waste of time. People who want to hire a guy for custom work could care less about what the mud work looks like, they want to see finished product:yes: I had the camera there, and I looked around a bunch but the light was bad and I just felt uninspired. I overdo my work, always. It's a curse really. By the way moore, my work doesn't have the machine look that your hand work does....


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here are some pics of our current job. All of the external walls are made from mud bricks. They are not load bearing, the HO has used locally sourced and milled timber for posts and beams to carry the load.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2 Questions Gaz.

What type of screw do you use to fasten your channel ,,and how long are they?

What Is that blue thing attached to the propane tank outside..Next to the pile of bricks?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We use a 40mm coarse thread collated screw. The battens are 6m long. (about 20 foot).
That is a bbq, it is a flat plate type. There is some scrap timber sitting on top of it.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

BBQ at the job site!... you've got me thinkin now


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

it's got a real good look with the wooden post structure exposed with the mud bricks.i'm guessing here but with the insulation rolled over the tress,there' be no roof vents,easier to keep the place cooled.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I've never used a gold wing honda as a bench before. There very sturdy!:yes:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Moore, I'm glad to see that someone finally figured out a practical use for a Honda. A buddy of mine used to say "I'd rather have a sister in a whore house than a brother on a Honda".


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> Here are some pics of our current job. All of the external walls are made from mud bricks. They are not load bearing, the HO has used locally sourced and milled timber for posts and beams to carry the load.


I'm not saying it's wrong what you did but can't see any clips and how is the level(never trust timber level , laser is a must do here)


----------

